
'The best thing you can do is not buy more stuff,' says 'Secondhand' expert - hhs
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/04/784702588/the-best-thing-you-can-do-is-not-buy-more-stuff-says-secondhand-expert
======
Porthos9K
I figured that out years ago. But now I gotta figure out how to get rid of
most of my stuff without first getting rid of my wife because most of the shit
in our house matters a lot more to her than it does to me.

